# Fantastic Album Covers



## Aksel

So we have a thread of ugly album covers, but we don't have a thread showcasing the many rather beautiful and wonderful classical album covers out there.

A few examples:

































And generally the rest of Naïve's Vivaldi Edition.


----------



## beethovenian

and the 6 other Glossa cds in their handel italian series.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Here's a selection of the best ones I have. Click on them to see full size.

Sandor Balassa (Hungarian composer):









Venetian scene, Alfredo Casella:









Some Villa-Lobos covers on the BIS label:


----------



## kv466




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Personally I hate those Naive Vivaldi covers. They convey absolutely nothing about what you are buying. It's baroque music not some ghastly _haute couture_ and the artist is Vivaldi not Karl Lagerfeld or Issey Miyake. On the other hand... I quite like the Beethoven _Missa Solemnis_... but then again, I'm a huge William Blake fan. I also agree that those Glossa Handel discs are quite elegant... as are most of their covers.

A few I quite like:




























And then there's this classic cover that was so bad its good. With that neon purple radioactive glow it looks like it should be promoting a B-horror flick: The Mad Brain Devours Mozart!


----------



## Aksel

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Personally I hate those Naive Vivaldi covers. They convey absolutely nothing about what you are buying. It's baroque music not some ghastly _haute couture_ and the artist is Vivaldi not Karl Lagerfeld or Issey Miyake.


I agree that the images aren't that related, but I do think that they are rather beautiful nevertheless.



>


I don't like the look Dennis is giving me.


----------



## Art Rock




----------



## Sofronitsky

Where are the classics?









The most beautiful Richter CD there is, probably.


----------



## tdc

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Personally I hate those Naive Vivaldi covers. They convey absolutely nothing about what you are buying.


I have to agree with you on those covers...No offense to Aksel and I do see why some might like them, as the women are very stylish and beautiful, however - are we selling hair products here, or music?

This is a recording I ended up buying because I liked the title of the work and the cover. The music also turned out to be pretty decent.


----------



## Comistra

(the actual cover doesn't have that sickly green glow, which is presumably an artifact of photography).

I like this cover because of its simplicity. It's piano music, so here's a piano.









Each disc of Neeme Järvi's Dvořák symphony cycle on Chandos follows this pattern, each in a different color and with a different picture. Because many of the couplings are tone poems, it is easy to find a subject to put on the cover, which was done for the Golden Spinning Wheel here. The artwork is probably not for everybody, but I enjoy it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I don't like the look Dennis is giving me.

Like I said, I think this cover is absolutely so bad that it's good. :lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I have to agree with you on those covers...No offense to Aksel and I do see why some might like them, as the women are very stylish and beautiful, however - are we selling hair products here, or music?

We know what they're selling with this cover...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










... although it makes sense in that Carmen was certainly dealing the same "product".

The recording is actually quite good. Solti with 4 of the finest singers: Placido Domingo, Jose Van Dam, Shirley Verrett and Kiri Te Kanawa


----------



## Aksel

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I have to agree with you on those covers...No offense to Aksel and I do see why some might like them, as the women are very stylish and beautiful, however - are we selling hair products here, or music?
> 
> We know what they're selling with this cover...
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... although it makes sense in that Carmen was certainly dealing the same "product".
> 
> The recording is actually quite good. Solti with 4 of the finest singers: Placido Domingo, Jose Van Dam, Shirley Verrett and Kiri Te Kanawa


The Opera d'Oro covers are rather... interesting, though. Have you seen the urinating gazelle they have for _Die Frau ohne Schatten_?


----------



## Olias

Still one of my favorite covers. Love the blue glow and the "ice" look.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Opera d'Oro covers are rather... interesting, though. Have you seen the urinating gazelle they have for Die Frau ohne Schatten?

I can't say I've had the... the... "pleasure".

I have seen a number of others. Recently their covers all seem by the same illustrator who has an obsession with Magritte and Surrealism... and naked women:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The number of covers they have by this single artist leads me to believe that they must sell... and I must admit that the cover of Carmen grabbed my attention long enough that I gave a look at the singers and the conductor involved... and realized that in spite of being a less-well-known label, they had something worth having.

Of course there are covers designed by other artists and in other styles on the label as well. I actually quite like the Viennese fin de siecle/art nouveau style of their Ring cycle (one of the finest recordings, by the way...):


----------



## Sid James

This one is probably not exactly "fantastic" given the sombre content, but it is appropriate & made me look twice (& buy it) when I was in the shop. A collection of major works by Weill, Schoenberg, Bernstein speaking to issues of racial/political issues/events such as the Holocaust. On the inside cover is a shot of Jewish gravestones somewhere in Europe, overgrown & neglected since the war (eg. untended after the Jewish population of these areas were wiped out), & behind the disc is a shot of the modern Holocaust Memorial in Berlin -


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I like this LSO cover, with what would appear to be the eye of an owl. Click to enlarge:


----------



## Aksel

The covers for the LSO Beethoven symphony cycle with Haitink are rather wonderful as well.


























As are the cover's for John Elliot Gardiner recent Bach cantata cycle.


----------



## Xaltotun

I don't know if these are a bit corny but I really like them:


----------



## haydnfan

This is one of my favorite covers:


----------



## hocket

Wow, Fsharpmajor we must have really different tastes as apart from the picture of the Amazon I think those are all rather ugly and quite irritating. Even the Turner looks horrible in that CPO frame.

P.S: I was referring to your earlier post. I quite like the creepy owl eye one.


----------



## Aramis

You, people, have absolutely no sesne of "fantastic". See this:


----------



## hocket

Groovadelic.


----------



## beethovenian

Aramis said:


> You, people, have absolutely no sesne of "fantastic". See this:


haha, i think this cover will be quite fitting in the "Bad Cover" thread as well.


----------



## Pieck




----------



## Noak




----------



## Aramis

I always loved this cover, it looks like Mahler would get mad at Bernstein and chase him. But the Bernstein hides behind the inscriptions and tries to catch his breath after long espace thinking "hope he won't realize I'm behind the inscriptions" while Mahler bites his lips and wonders "where can he be?":


----------



## kg4fxg

*Album cover or Art*

I must say that I see many Album covers of which I own here. Maybe I am being prejudice, but the Album cover does influence my purchase. Maybe another way to say it, if you are looking for a particular piece there are many Albums out there to choose from and as well as great performances. Sometimes it can come down to the Album cover?


----------



## GoneBaroque

Xaltotun said:


> I don't know if these are a bit corny but I really like them:


Corn is in the ear of the beholder


----------



## GoneBaroque

kg4fxg said:


> I must say that I see many Album covers of which I own here. Maybe I am being prejudice, but the Album cover does influence my purchase. Maybe another way to say it, if you are looking for a particular piece there are many Albums out there to choose from and as well as great performances. Sometimes it can come down to the Album cover?


I agree. In fact, I have put Golijou's Oceana on my list because of that gorgeous cover. Might never get to hearing the music.


----------



## beethovenian

Aksel said:


>


hmm...greasy forehead


----------



## Meaghan

Aksel said:


>


This appears to be part of a body. My only question is - which part? I am thinking maybe... shoulder?



Aksel said:


>


Is this meant as a statement about the universality of Bach? They are all very nice portraits. I think I have seen most of them in a box of postcards my mom has for her art students to draw.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm completely unable to resist ultra-romantic stuff like this:


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Aramis




----------



## regressivetransphobe

I like this one because it's awkward. It's like they don't want to be in the same room as each other. Maybe she doesn't like the music very much.


----------



## Tapkaara

regressivetransphobe said:


> I like this one because it's awkward. It's like they don't want to be in the same room as each other. Maybe she doesn't like the music very much.


Can you blame her?


----------



## violadude

Tapkaara said:


> Can you blame her?


 Actually I've seen an interview with her on youtube about this piece and she quite likes it...


----------



## Tapkaara

violadude said:


> Actually I've seen an interview with her on youtube about this piece and she quite likes it...


Oh, good. At least we know she wasn't coerced.


----------



## Sid James

Maestro Boulez was "rented out" to Decca as a "guest" (he's usually with DGG) for the purposes of making that recording. Maybe that's Ms Uchida's "worry?" :lol:

(Corny "joke" I know, or no joke at all, but I like corn!!!)...


----------



## LordBlackudder

Already posted some in the other thread so I just pick three new ones.


----------



## eorrific

It's fantastically outrageous I can't stop looking at it!

Why haven't I ever seen such great covers like most of you have mentioned?!


----------



## fartwriggler

*jjj*










Oh crap!! can some kind person explain how I can post an image? I've tried the whole URL thing but it does'nt seem to work.........


----------



## tdc

fartwriggler said:


> Oh crap!! can some kind person explain how I can post an image? I've tried the whole URL thing but it does'nt seem to work.........


Copy the 'properties' or 'image info', of whatever image you want to post. Than when you are about to post click on the icon that says 'insert image' delete the http part and than paste your info into that box, than click 'ok'. If you 'go advanced' when you are posting you can also preview your post before you post it to make sure it worked.


----------



## fartwriggler

Thanks tdc for the advice!-


----------



## fartwriggler

A really great cover can cover a multitude of sins, making even even a bad album seem ok- When a great cover is matched with great music (as in this case) you have something really special....


----------



## fartwriggler

Don't know if this one has been mentioned-(one of the few pieces of 20th century classical I like) Think the Blue Note jazz album covers are masterpieces- this sorta reminds me of their style-







:tiphat:


----------



## graaf




----------



## kv466




----------



## StephenTC

I have always been drawn to artworks with rich yet 'dirty' colours:















ps: both good albums by the way...


----------



## pianississimo

This cd cover is my favourite, it was already pretty beautiful.
Then he signed it and made it even better


----------



## echmain

I like this series on Telarc. The paintings are all from the Hudson River School of landscapes. (click on it for a much larger image).


----------



## ahammel

I'm quite fond of album covers that get away from the "piece of artwork from the relevant time period or portrait of the composer or portrait of the performer" paradigm.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I always liked this cover - crisp, understated and a clever way to replicate a church steeple.


----------



## Dasein

The minimalistic 'bare essentials' aesthetic really captures the feeling of reverberating vocal music set to manuscripts.


----------



## rrudolph

Always liked this one:


----------



## joen_cph

From the LP days, these two were among the most fantastic, detailed and psychedelic produced; actually the decoration also include the back covers:








Sibelius: Lemminkainen / Foss / nonesuch








Cage: Piano Concerto & Foss: Baroque Variations / nonesuch


----------



## Albert7

Okay why does Lenny need to hug himself?

Not so erotic dude.


----------



## Albert7

This better have a mad scene in it for such a scene from Game of Thrones


----------



## Kivimees

I don't know it this is 'fantastic'...









...but it is amusing.


----------



## hpowders

Kivimees said:


> I don't know it this is 'fantastic'...
> 
> View attachment 60080
> 
> 
> ...but it is amusing.


I like it!!


----------



## Markbridge

Finally thought of a cover I would call "fantastic":









I always wished RCA would have offered this as a poster, with or without the CD info.


----------



## SONNET CLV

StlukesguildOhio's post on page one of this thread reminds me that the label Arte Nova has released some intriguing covers:




































These are but a small sampling and feature but one artistic approach. The entire label is rather diverse in its cover art, but always intriguing. You can see many of these covers at http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Label?label_id=1595&bcorder=6&LabelAll=1&start_list=1 .


----------



## techniquest

Markbridge said:


> Finally thought of a cover I would call "fantastic":
> 
> View attachment 60143
> 
> 
> I always wished RCA would have offered this as a poster, with or without the CD info.


That is one of the best Mahler symphony covers I've ever seen. I have the recording on vinyl so I get the BIG version


----------



## Badinerie

Still waiting for the fantastic album covers.............................


----------



## Avey

_ . _


----------



## Giordano

Aksel said:


> So we have a thread of ugly album covers, but we don't have a thread showcasing the many rather beautiful and wonderful classical album covers out there.
> 
> A few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And generally the rest of Naïve's Vivaldi Edition.


The *Naïve* covers belong in the *ugly* thread.
I was actually thinking about posting a couple there.
Never knew about this thread...
And never expected to find the Naïve covers in the OP.

IMO
YMMV


----------



## science

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


It's a nice photo, but using it as cover art is a ripoff of Bill Evans' _Undercurrent_.

The one I post in every thread about best/favorite/whatever cover art:

View attachment 60299


----------



## Omicron9

Meaghan said:


> This appears to be part of a body. My only question is - which part? I am thinking maybe... shoulder?
> 
> Is this meant as a statement about the universality of Bach? They are all very nice portraits. I think I have seen most of them in a box of postcards my mom has for her art students to draw.


I'm of the mind that the cover art should connect with or be representative of the music on that album. How do the JEG Bach series covers do that? Maybe I'm missing something.

-09


----------



## SixFootScowl

This is a rather fascinating cover.


----------



## Pugg

Still love this one.


----------



## Tallisman

SONNET CLV said:


> StlukesguildOhio's post on page one of this thread reminds me that the label Arte Nova has released some intriguing covers:
> 
> View attachment 60215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are but a small sampling and feature but one artistic approach. The entire label is rather diverse in its cover art, but always intriguing. You can see many of these covers at http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Label?label_id=1595&bcorder=6&LabelAll=1&start_list=1 .


hehe. intriguing is the word.


----------



## Rach Man

I like the covers for the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra's Mahler cycle (so far).

























By the way, On June 2-4, 2017, the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra will be recording Mahler's Symphony #2 at Heinz Hall. I may take the drive to Pittsburgh, with my daughter, to experience that.


----------



## helenora

I don't remember a thread title, but it was in a community forum, in that thread there were some really fantastic covers.


----------



## SixFootScowl

helenora said:


> I don't remember a thread title, but it was in a community forum, in that thread there were some really fantastic covers.


Perhaps this one, which I found below the quick reply box where they list similar threads:

Great Classical Album Covers


----------



## Ralphus

This is actually a photo:








I like shiny things:


----------



## Pugg

​
Another fascinating cover .....


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

ACRONYM has some quite nice album covers:


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Other label covers I've fallen in love with








Ramee









Zig-zag territories









Haydn 2032

Yes, I know these are all the same company, but they do very nice covers!

Glossa also makes nice covers:
http://www.glossamusic.com/glossa/files/References/169/GCD_C80903_HD.jpg
http://www.glossamusic.com/glossa/files/References/410/GCD_922806_HD.jpg
http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_400/MI0001/135/MI0001135659.jpg?partner=allrovi.com
This one is interesting:









This recent one is very nice (so is the music)









I think Winter & Winter also has very good graphic design, but pictures don't convey the feel well.


----------



## Portamento

i saw this cover on amazon recently. Nice building (if someone can tell me wear it is ! )

https://www.amazon.com/Charles-Grif...rd_wg=4hrwS&psc=1&refRID=4T0E0SCA3J1CG394VDWR


----------



## Art Rock

Just click on the back cover on your link and you'll find the name of the Buffalo building.


----------



## Pugg

I like this kind of package also, just the composers


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a beautiful album cover:


----------



## WVdave

Love the artist's rendering of the Philharmonic Hall in NYC.


----------



## Pugg

CPO has always beautiful covers.


----------



## geralmar

bb uploads


----------



## Rogerx

I like this one, don't ask me why I just do.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

OK, I have a lot of thoughts on this, so this will be the first of many replies. I design posters for a living, so I respond very strongly to good typography and clear layout, as well as retro charm.









This "Living Stereo" cover of Bartok's Concerto by Reiner/CSO is one that really works for me. Strong font choice with well laid-out information, and a strong abstract image. The vintage "living stereo" banner just adds to the 60s charm for me.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

This one is from a similar vintage as my above post, and is a strong design overall. The painting is one I have stared at many times whilst listening, and the font choices are classic.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

BPO seems to do a very good job with their cover design, and this is one that really works. The modern sans serif font lends itself well to the icy Scandinavian feel, and the abstract image is very evocative of the glacial tones of the music.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

But lest anyone think I only like modern fonts and abstract art, I think this cover to the Karajan/Mutter Four Seasons is lush and inviting, and I'm always happy when it is displayed during a listen.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

LSO has some crack designers on their crew, and their covers always have me looking further, staring into the image while listening. These lovely Scriabin covers really influence my feelings on the music, and the font choices are impeccably tasteful.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Now, I know there are those who very much disdain the idea of a large portrait on a cover, but when the photography is good and the typesetting is visually interesting, I think it can work well. And let's face it, they kept photographing Karajan because he was a handsome man who photographed well and sold albums.

I would have made "Beethoven" the biggest name here, but still, the font choices are excellent.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

DG generally has a strong visual style. Obviously the yellow label is very distinctive. But it works in a very attractive way, which is why it's stuck around. This Vikingur Olafsson cover is one I always look at while listening.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Another retro portrait-based classic. Here the Brahms is the biggest name. The border is charming and the fonts work.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Yes, yes, another Karajan portrait, but the font and color choices are inspired. A very aesthetically pleasing cover.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Another nice retro platter. 20th century music seems to get most of the good abstract art.


----------



## elgar's ghost

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 126009
> 
> 
> LSO has some crack designers on their crew, and their covers always have me looking further, staring into the image while listening. These lovely Scriabin covers really influence my feelings on the music, and the font choices are impeccably tasteful.
> 
> View attachment 126010


A number of Robert Simspon's Hyperion album covers have cosmic scenes like this, but then he was a keen amateur astronomer.


----------



## flamencosketches

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 126007
> 
> 
> BPO seems to do a very good job with their cover design, and this is one that really works. The modern sans serif font lends itself well to the icy Scandinavian feel, and the abstract image is very evocative of the glacial tones of the music.


Sibelius' music is very "sans serif", isn't it?


----------



## elgar's ghost

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 126013
> 
> 
> Another retro portrait-based classic. Here the Brahms is the biggest name. The border is charming and the fonts work.


But Herbie looks a little android-like here, don't you think? Not his fault - the tones have done that to him.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

elgars ghost said:


> But Herbie looks a little android-like here, don't you think? Not his fault - the tones have done that to him.


I don't know, something about that saucy cravat just does it for me


----------



## Larkenfield

MatthewWeflen said:


> View attachment 126013
> 
> 
> Another retro portrait-based classic. Here the Brahms is the biggest name. The border is charming and the fonts work.


Yes, but look at the heavy theatrical make-up. It looks about an inch thick. I see the make-up and not the man and never cared for the cover because it looks artificial. I felt that he had a face that didn't require a pasty look.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I took this to be an early color process photograph, not that he was heavily made up. There is a dreamy quality to the rest of the image that led me to believe this. He is not heavily made up on other covers as far as I have seen.


----------



## geralmar

1976

Although I don't recall a zebra in either opera... .


----------



## joen_cph

An early LP cover of the collective work, by Maurice Tapiero.


----------



## larold

This full frontal of Prometheus came from the old LP and not the newer CD release:


----------



## larold

Another old recording; the blackface Golliwog rendering has been edited out of the title at some retailers.


----------



## flamencosketches

I really like this one:










The reindeer and the abstract landscape are so Sibelian, I think. Makes me think of the 7th symphony.


----------



## larold

I remade this from the original when I made my own CD; it came from a Stokowski Capitol LP:









I also enjoy MTT's Schuman-Piston album cover from back in the day...


----------



## Rach Man

Beautiful color on the outside and beautiful sound on the inside.


----------



## GraemeG

I loved the original LP covers of Karajan's 1977 Beethoven cycle, with the large 'polystyrene' numbers displayed against a suitable background. I thought it very original; they were all different yet obviously belonged together.


----------



## SixFootScowl

GraemeG said:


> I loved the original LP covers of Karajan's 1977 Beethoven cycle, with the large 'polystyrene' numbers displayed against a suitable background. I thought it very original; they were all different yet obviously belonged together.
> 
> View attachment 126547


Where are the covers for #8 and #9?


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Here's 9, anyway. I couldn't find a separate 8.


----------



## Rach Man

Two great covers for Shostakovich Symphony #8


----------



## geralmar




----------



## geralmar

Fritz Kobus said:


> Where are the covers for #8 and #9?


----------



## geralmar




----------



## Rogerx

More recent ones.


----------



## geralmar

1955

Artist Richard Powers was responsible for many science fiction paperback covers in the 1950s.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

I don't know if it's fantastic, but it certainly was attention-grabbing...


----------



## norman bates

geralmar said:


> 1955
> 
> Artist Richard Powers was responsible for many science fiction paperback covers in the 1950s.


Powers was an amazing artist.
It would have been great to see him working more for album covers.
I think he did very few ones, and maybe not the most successful works of his career (or maybe it's just the ugly lettering, but that's not his fault), but still very interesting:


----------



## norman bates




----------



## apricissimus

flamencosketches said:


> I really like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reindeer and the abstract landscape are so Sibelian, I think. Makes me think of the 7th symphony.


I really hate that these DG reissues don't show the full album image square with the booklet cover. I think the tilted/cropped LP cover is kinda tacky. Like a photograph of the original album (although I know it's not). It would be so much more satisfying just to have the original image fill the front cover.

When I put music on my computer and phone, I always use the real original cover art whenever I can find an image online that's high-enough quality.


----------



## Red Terror

MatthewWeflen said:


> I don't know if it's fantastic, but it certainly was attention-grabbing...
> 
> View attachment 127604


I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Red Terror said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


If ever a cover should be banned, that one would qualify! :lol:


----------



## flamencosketches

apricissimus said:


> I really hate that these DG reissues don't show the full album image square with the booklet cover. I think the tilted/cropped LP cover is kinda tacky. Like a photograph of the original album (although I know it's not). It would be so much more satisfying just to have the original image fill the front cover.
> 
> When I put music on my computer and phone, I always use the real original cover art whenever I can find an image online that's high-enough quality.


I can't disagree with what you say, but for some reason I like it. What I don't like is what was done with the EMI "Great Recordings of the Century" series:


----------



## MatthewWeflen

norman bates said:


> Powers was an amazing artist.
> It would have been great to see him working more for album covers.
> I think he did very few ones, and maybe not the most successful works of his career (or maybe it's just the ugly lettering, but that's not his fault), but still very interesting:


These are indeed terrific, Norman Bates. Love the art, the fonts, the layouts. Great retro images.


----------



## Red Terror

One could probably fill pages upon pages of this thread with ECM album covers.


----------



## jim prideaux

Red Terror said:


> One could probably fill pages upon pages of this thread with ECM album covers.


Indeed......the question then perhaps would be to identify favourites ie Tomasz Stanko Suspended night (do not know how to reproduce images!)


----------



## MatthewWeflen

jim prideaux said:


> Indeed......the question then perhaps would be to identify favourites ie Tomasz Stanko Suspended night (do not know how to reproduce images!)


This one?


----------



## elgar's ghost

MatthewWeflen said:


> I don't know if it's fantastic, but it certainly was attention-grabbing...
> 
> View attachment 127604


I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> I think it's ridiculous.


And that is a very polite way of saying it. :lol:


----------



## jim prideaux

MatthewWeflen said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 127649


Thanks for your technical support....I picked that one when in fact I could have identified any number of ECM covers.


----------



## pianozach

norman bates said:


>


Tosca?

Fosca!


----------



## pianozach

*Gilbert & Sullivan
Princess Ida

*


----------



## Enthusiast

Fritz Kobus said:


> If ever a cover should be banned, that one would qualify! :lol:


It's strange because she has such a nice voice.


----------



## norman bates

pianozach said:


> *Gilbert & Sullivan
> Princess Ida
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 128359


very nice cover, do you know who's the illustrator?
It reminds me a bit of Alice and Martin Provensen but I can't find informations about it


----------



## pianozach

norman bates said:


> very nice cover, do you know who's the illustrator?
> It reminds me a bit of Alice and Martin Provensen but I can't find informations about it


BEATS _ME_.

Way back in the '50s, and well into the '60s album cover artists usually got no credit at all. Record labels had tiny little art departments, which just churned out both awful and great album covers without acknowledgement.

By the mid-'60s the *Beatles* had brought cover art into the public consciousness with *Rubber Soul, Revolver*, and *Sgt Pepper's* and artwork quickly started being outsources to brilliant artists and graphic designers.

I will say, however, that the *Grammys* started giving out awards in 1959 for *Best Recording Package* for the visual look of albums (and was separated into Classical and Non-Classical divisions from 1962 to 1965).

Frank Sinatra's LP 1958 Only the Lonely won the category in 1959.









.

The following year Leonard Bernstein's recording of Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 took the prize.


----------



## geralmar




----------



## flamencosketches

I like this one a lot:










Just got it today and I found the cover striking.


----------



## Rogerx

pianozach said:


> *Gilbert & Sullivan
> Princess Ida
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 128359


Noooo ; those are nice .


----------



## Guest002

I'm sorry if this has already been mentioned, but pretty much any of John Piper's covers for Britten's operas are lovely!

























It made me very annoyed that when Decca first released those recordings on CD, they decided to adorn the CD booklets with black and white photographs of Britten, Pears and assorted Aldeburgh acolytes that had barely any relevance to the opera in question. I accordingly ripped all those CDs ...and immediately tagged them with the original album art from the LP issues!


----------



## Guest002

And in another vote for Decca, though whether for excellence or awfulness I can't really decide, but Birgitt Nilsson has never looked greener:









Or weirder, with that [what I assume is meant to be a] smile!


----------



## mikeh375

I liked this when it came out....


----------



## adriesba

I like this one a lot:

View attachment 134870


----------



## adriesba

dizwell said:


> And in another vote for Decca, though whether for excellence or awfulness I can't really decide, but Birgitt Nilsson has never looked greener:
> 
> View attachment 134635
> 
> 
> Or weirder, with that [what I assume is meant to be a] smile!


What is the background supposed to be? 
It looks like a balloon.


----------



## adriesba

One of my absolute favorite covers:

View attachment 134872


----------



## annaw

This! Kna and Karajan with the Wagner brothers.... and Wagner himself :lol:.


----------



## adriesba

SONNET CLV said:


> StlukesguildOhio's post on page one of this thread reminds me that the label Arte Nova has released some intriguing covers:
> 
> [...]
> 
> These are but a small sampling and feature but one artistic approach. The entire label is rather diverse in its cover art, but always intriguing. You can see many of these covers at [...] .


Yikes! Why are these still up here?


----------



## Guest002

annaw said:


> This! Kna and Karajan with the Wagner brothers.... and Wagner himself :lol:.


Blimey. Looks like an SS reunion!


----------



## annaw

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> Blimey. Looks like an SS reunion!


Haha, indeed, luckily only almost :lol:


----------

